# Mini Nubian question



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

We are going to look to get our girls pregnant. They are pure bred nubians and we want to breed them with a mini nubian buck. To all of those mini breeders out there, how do I find out how interested people in our community would be in the babies? We will not want to keep more than 2 babies (and that may be all the girls have) but I would like to find good homes for the babies.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

I usually post ads on craigslist and local papers. 
You can start asking for reservations for 2010 mini nubian kids or you can wait until after their born. 
that's just me tho.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I usually list on my website and being a member of Nigerian registries has helped direct potential buyers to me. Also, placing a short add in your local paper helps too, around here we have a county wide circulation of the "Horse Trader" that comes out every week.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I sell all my goats through my website -- tried craigs list and while I did get some interest most people didnt want to pay the prices -- watch craigslist people as they are looking for buys instead of good quality.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

You wont have trouble selling the babies :wink: Go for it! They make nice pets and 4H projects because of the smaller size and cute factor! Do a search in your area for Mini Nubian breeders.You can check MDGA website for a list of registered ones.If there aren't many then good news for you.I had people drive from Indiana recently to get our wethers


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Mini Nubian question and another question*

Thank you everyone. We are so excited about breeding our ladies. How does the nigerian "reach" a nubian lady?  ya know what I mean


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

have her on a down slope or put him on a box and her on front of it 

I hear hay bales work :wink:


----------



## milkcreek ridge (Nov 21, 2009)

Kannm,
Where are you located?


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

milkcreek ridge said:


> Kannm,
> Where are you located?


Northeast PA


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm in Northeastern PA too  There's lots of interest here. You won't have any issues selling the babies. :lovey:


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

SterlingAcres said:


> I'm in Northeastern PA too  There's lots of interest here. You won't have any issues selling the babies. :lovey:


That's wonderful. We moved here this summer. Our goats are from a really great ranch in Arizona. We still have not bred our girls, we have been so busy. We have to hurry because they are winter breeders.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Welcome to the area  I'm a local. :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Well Im just across teh river and I know people love the smaller breeds and those ears are just to cute. Shouldnt have a problem selling them


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Stacey, you're right outside of Philly right? My husband's from there, his relatives still live there.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

45 min from Philly 1 hour from AC 

little town of Atco near Berlin, 30 min from Mt. Laurel, Cherry Hill etc.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Where theres a will theres a way. I would look for a mature buck thats bred does before. Yearling bucks tend to "play" a lot when in the breeding pen. Mature bucks who know what theyre doing seem to do a better job. Especially if they have a harder time reaching. Nubians seem to mature a little slower then some other breeds too. 
beth


----------

